# The Xaetrexnet Back Office



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The threads have been kind of slow so I decided to post a few pics of the server room upgrade and the after pic. Here you go...

The Matrix 5000 UPS:









All cable management covers off, and important lines re-routed:










This isnt the most current 'after' pic, but this shall do for now:










Hope you enjoyed - up-to-date 'after' pic soon to come,

~Matt


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Is this yours?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes, I own all of the equipment in the pictures.

~Matt


----------

